# Quilt Bunching



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

How do I prevent that. I am making a T-Shirt quilt,(out of old tshirts) and a novice at it. I am just concerned about after a few washes will it bunch in the middle. Will tacking down in various spots help?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I believe if you look it up you will find the art of quilting is the sewing, or tacking of the 3 layers together, if you do not sew or tack them they will bunch. Tacking is not hard, if it is your first time I am sure someone on this board can talk you through it. 
Did you but a stabilizer on the tee shirts, this will make quilting easier.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Not yet............ I was wondering if I used fleece for the back if I owuld need to. Also, is there a difference in the piecing if it just a blanket and not necessarily a heavy quilt?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I would still use a light iron on stabilizer even if you're using fleece for the back. A blanket is pieced just like a quilt, only difference would be finishing. Usually a blanket is just one piece--no batting and no backing. As for tying a quilt try this link http://www.nmia.com/~mgdesign/qor/begin/tying.htm 
Have fun and post a picture when you finish!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Kool, thanks alot, this not helps me, and by clickin' the link I can also print and save for later use & for daughter.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Good for you! You will have fun! I have made some T shirt quilts...some were just the fronts and backs cut out...the fronts went on the front of the quilt..the backs went on the back. The others were using the whole T shirt so, no batting or anything...just the T shirts all laid so they would fit together "puzzle" style interlocking the sleeves.

I much prefer cutting out the front and back of the t- shirts and as mentioned ironing them onto stablizer before squaring them up and putting sashing strips and corner stones on. Then I like a 100% cotton batting which is very light(and will also help stabilize things) and then quilting the blocks before you put them all together. This will prevent anypuckering/ bunching up too. If you sandwich it correctly and firmly, nice and even on all sides and pin it well all over putting your quilting pins about 3 or 4" apart.
I like the "Quillt as you go" thing and that makes it much easier to handle all around. I used lots of bright florescent threads and lots of decorative stitches all over them.....fun!

These quilts are HEAVY!! you don't need much for a backing...if you use a nice, pretty light knit or cotton for the back(or just more T shirt cut outs) it will be heavy enough! 

My next one will be "Rag Quilt" style and although the knit will not frey like the denim, it curls up nicely and I think I'll like this look..we'll see.

IT may be helpful to think of a "blanket" as a single layer cover. A "Quilt" is known as having layers that are "quilted" together, usually three but not always....sometimes just two....hence the name because of the quilting....at least I think that's why they are named Quilts! :shrug: LOL Quilts can be very light or very heavy...just depends on the fabrics and the batting that you pick. I think of a very heavy, thick covering that's been tied instead of quilted as a comforter..I don't know if this is correct though. ???

Have fun and good luck with your quilt...LQ


----------

